# Acceptable roasting date?



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,

What's the normal period between the roasting date and shipping date when ordering beans online? In my experience the roasting date is usually very close to (if not the same as) the shipping date.

Today I got a bag from a supplier I've not used before. I placed the order on Jan 30th and it looks like they were shipped on Feb 2nd. The roasting date on the bag is Jan 16th which means they were over two weeks old on the day they were shipped and almost 3 weeks old when they were delivered.

Have I just been really lucky with my orders up till now?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some (very few) roasters will hold back their coffee until they feel it is about to hit their perceived sweet spot

But in general any coffee roasted 2 weeks prior is getting on a bit and should have been sent out 10 days earlier


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Which roaster>


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please give the roaster a chance to make amends before naming them


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah that's really pushing it IMO. You should really be receiving beans between 3-10days post roast at the max I'd say.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Please give the roaster a chance to make amends before naming them


Yes, I deliberately didn't name the roaster. Thanks for the feedback, it ties in with what I thought. I'll go back to them and see what they say.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Same thing happened to me, probably from same roaster. Bag arrived yesterday, roast dated 20th Jan.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Got an email back from the roaster this morning saying that the beans would still be in great condition when I got them, but offering to roast and ship a new bag if I wanted them replaced. I've taken them up on this offer because I ordered the beans on the expectation that they would need resting. So I have enough beans on the go at the moment to see me through to the middle / end of next week.

Can't fault the response from the roaster and it hasn't put me off using them again, but I did ask if they have an average time after roasting that they ship so I can plan better next time.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So are we allowed to know who it is then, if they will potentially send 2 week old coffee to other members?


----------

